# Handheld depth sounder?



## pturner (Mar 16, 2000)

Is there a hand held depth sounder that you would recommend for use on a sailboat? The HawkEye H22PX has very mixed reviews and I can't locate reviews on the Speedtech device.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

We're on our second H22PX.. the first cracked and lost its seal, water got inside and it died.. this past summer #2 stopped working, wet inside again, with no visible flaws. Needless to say I'm discouraged. I think I'll contact them to see what they say. The nice thing about this one is it gives water temp too.

If they don't come up with something I'm pretty sure we'll try another brand next time.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

We have a Speedtech handheld. It was given to me so I didn't have to pay the outrageous price for it. It comes with an accessory cable that you can plug in and dip the transducer over the side. I actually use it in the dink. I hold the transducer against the floor of the dinghy with my foot while taking readings.

Amazon.com: Speedtech® Depthmate Portable Sounder: GPS & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41A814Lsq7L


----------



## Delezynski (Sep 27, 2013)

We have one like the one at;
Amazon.com: Vexilar Inc. Hand Held Sonar: Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@3139cOJT1IL

Have had it for may years and used it a LOT. It's always done well by us.

Greg


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I actually tested this one and it worked pretty darned good at sailing speeds, which are pretty slow in comparison to retrieved speeds with a fishing rod. No alarms, but you find out how deep the water is and what's beneath the surface.

Wristwatch fish finder

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

I highly recommend this one.

It has all the features:

Depth
Water Temperature
Bottom type

I've had it for years and never have had to change any batteries.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Is it metric davidpm?


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

erps said:


> Is it metric davidpm?


Certainly available in metric.. or whatever else you want to calibrate it to.

...and, by the sound of Faster's post, a lot more reliable than the HawkEye H22PX. 

FWIW, here's the Calibration Tool. Most places have them readily available:


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

no experience with either of these on a sailboat but they both impressed me when used on row boats and small power boats.
Lorrance and hummingbird portable. They use d size batteries and I just stick the suction cup in a handy place li8ne up the transducer takes less than five minutes and read the bottom


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Classic30 said:


> FWIW, here's the Calibration Tool. Most places have them readily available:


.. how long do the batteries last in that one??


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Faster said:


> .. how long do the batteries last in that one??


Batteries??? Who needs batteries??

These gadgets are human-powered!...


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Battery life information can usually be found on the manyfacturers web site and the spec sheet.

Gary


----------



## pmath421 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hawkeye H22PX! Really like it, but I use it mostly for icefishing (Minnesota, brrrrrr).


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

I've got the Hawkeye H22PX, but can't recommend it. Our first H22PX leaked and stopped working. Luckily, customer service at Norcross (manufacturer) seems good since they replaced it quickly with no questions asked. Now our second unit only works sporadically. I like the idea of a handheld unit for use on the dinghy and as a backup on the mothership, but it mostly stays stowed since it hasn't been reliable.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

davidpm said:


> I highly recommend this one.
> 
> It has all the features:
> 
> ...


I used to have one of those. I had made mine from and old weight that had been used to counter balance a window. I had a squirrel y depth finder on my first sailboat that would go out whenever the engine was cranked and the old lead line would come in handy at times.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

We've got a speedtech that's we've had for many years. Been reliable, no issues.

We find it useful when you're anchoring someplace new, that's tight. Put down the hook, and take a dingy ride testing the swing radius for depth. A surprise in the dingy is less costly than the sailboat


----------



## arknoah (Oct 31, 2010)

We have the Hawkeye and have been very pleased with it.


----------

